# Toxic Uber



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

Surely Uber are a moral and ethical corporation who would never knowingly use illegal practices in its business model.
Im shocked.


https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-ex-security-chief-accused-215531013.html


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Another normal day in the guber world. It sucks we work with such an unethical company.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Another normal day in the guber world. It sucks we work with such an unethical company.


Idk
I did 4 trips last night for 121 in 3 hours 
I love it. (all had 20 promotions )


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Noentry said:


> Surely Uber are a moral and ethical corporation who would never knowingly use illegal practices in its business model.
> Im shocked.
> 
> 
> https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-ex-security-chief-accused-215531013.html


Security chief was doing damage control, just like many other corporations who also got hacked do too.

The penalty is less severe than the damage which could bankrupt the corporation and then nobody gets paid.

Sheet, the government gets hacked all the time and Yahoo went for years with hackers running around their networks.





__





Yahoo data breach: NCSC response


UPDATE: Yahoo data breach




www.ncsc.gov.uk


----------

